# Gorgeous disco discus



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's what the lfs used to specialise in before it moved up to marine


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

nice pics once again... you dam photo whore







lol...

dam discus are expensive for what they are though


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last 3 pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> nice pics once again... you dam photo whore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are bloody expensive and very fragile, but i'd love a setup with the U.V. light in my bedroom.....pimpin :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dicsus have soem awesome colors, But man, There Such Delicate p*ssy's!
Its crazy. Oh yea, and there body shape is ugly.








BUt f*ck man, I can see why the pro's get em. Lookit the pics, there colors,
there patterns, f*cking insane!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Dicsus have soem awesome colors, But man, There Such Delicate p*ssy's!
> Its crazy. Oh yea, and there body shape is ugly.:laugh:
> BUt f*ck man, I can see why the pro's get em. Lookit the pics, there colors,
> there patterns, f*cking insane!
> [snapback]991194[/snapback]​


The gf's brother had 4 12" discus that cost him a fortune. Had them for 3 years then woke up one morning to find them all dead. There was nothing wrong with his water parameters, the corry's and silver dollars were all fine, and to this day he doesnt know why they died. What a bastard









I'd still like a setup in the bedroom, with the uv lighting though


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I never knew they were so delicate.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Dicsus have soem awesome colors, But man, There Such Delicate p*ssy's!
> ...










Poor Guy. They have to be like super perfect condistions, its crazy
spend more time trying to keep em alive than enjoying em











waspride said:


> I never knew they were so delicate.
> [snapback]992437[/snapback]​


Hekc yes! Worse than those People from Yorkshire, Bunch of


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

As always your pics are the best. Your pics always look so alive.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow, nice pics york!

Hey, you gonna put up your gallery some time on my site? heh


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Personally I'm not a big fan of discus, but the first one is just beautiful


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

That last one is pretty. Damm that red is intense.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

amazing colors, damn fine fish, thats for sure!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Lyle said:


> Wow, nice pics york!
> 
> Hey, you gonna put up your gallery some time on my site? heh
> [snapback]992596[/snapback]​


Thanks mate 
I'll post some pics on your site after the weekend when i'm not working









And thanks for all the comments guys, Just wish you guys could see them in real life, the pics dont do the fish justice









Gordelia, when me and Sharpteeth take you drinking we're gonna tell everyone in the local working mens club that you think us Yorkshire folk are gay


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Lyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, nice pics york!
> ...


the local working mens club







sounds gay to me


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dr green, trust me, working mens clubs are not for gays!! there usually full of the hardest blokes from the area that love to fight!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

those discus are nice great pics :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Lyle said:
> ...











I dont know Yorkie, I think the Doc is on to something.

So let me ask you something, when you go to your mens club :laugh: 
and dirnk and fight, how does that work out?
Do they call the Cops? Do you get banned? Are you allowed to return?
Do you fight with the same bloke agian the next time you see him?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


I very seldom drink in working mens clubs, the beer is usually cheap, but they are a little down market for me :laugh: . i prefere a good old English pub :nod: 
As for the fighting, The cops sometimes turn up, but usually only if an ambulance is needed. Regulars never get banned, they all stick together in those types of places, and the fighting is usually between two mates who have had to much to drink and decide to kick the crap out of each other to decide who gets the next round in :laugh:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

lol thats so true its like that at a working mens clubs near my house


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> I very seldom drink in working mens clubs, the beer is usually cheap, but they are a little down market for me :laugh: . i prefere a good old English pub :nod:
> As for the fighting, The cops sometimes turn up, but usually only if an ambulance is needed. Regulars never get banned, they all stick together in those types of places, and the fighting is usually between two mates who have had to much to drink and decide to kick the crap out of each other to decide who gets the next round in :laugh:
> [snapback]994334[/snapback]​


Thats Gangster! A fight to see who buys the next round. A Manly way of deciding :nod: 
An English Pub? Like where they sit around watching Cricket?

Oh yea, Nice Fish.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > I very seldom drink in working mens clubs, the beer is usually cheap, but they are a little down market for me :laugh: . i prefere a good old English pub :nod:
> ...


Here ya go Gordeez :laugh: 
http://www.iknow-yorkshire.co.uk/information/pub_inns.htm


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a description of what sometimes goes off in these pubs









http://www.ubersite.com/m/62922


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Good Stuff on that Link. lot of breweries there.







Thats ALWAYS a plus.
I like the way they have that old traditional look to em.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

besides piranhas, flowerhorns, and arrowanas, i love discus's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Here's a description of what sometimes goes off in these pubs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man YOrkie, YOu Blokes are Crazy man. HOWEVERm Id love to whoop some ass
after some beers. Expecially when I hit that buzz drnk man, im like numb.
I couod get down with whoopning some ass!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Well normally at these types of establishment Gordo, the one man will go up to the other man and ask to push in his stool right...









Fuckin sharp pictures York, that shop makes damn good use of the UV lights


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet colors on those discuss :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are some awesome pics you got York


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked colors


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...












The shop has a whole row of tanks, 3 high, all iluminated with u.v. lighting. The tanks in the midle look best cos the lights from the tanks below realy light the fish up well :nod:

Glad you like the pics guys, and ta for looking


----------

